# kitty kapers! *lots pics*



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

im fostering some kitties until they are a bit older and ready to stand on their own 4 feet! they are about 4-5 weeks old and were dumped in a cardboard box, the police brought them into us. i dont really know why someone has just thrown away these lovelies, they have obviously been brought up in a home with mom and plenty of attention, they are very social and know how to be people friendly. maybe someone just figured now they can eat they can go?! who knows!? there are 2 females (dark tortie and common tabby) and 2 males (ginger and mackeral tabby).
they are so cute, running about with their little tails in the air :lol: and my dogs are having a wale of a time looking out for them. here are some pics of them for everone to enjoy them growing up as much as i will! i will post more as they mature a bit (and learn to stay still! kitties are HARD to photograph lol)

my fav, so sweet!









in their 'house' (ive given them a bigger one now as they are so hyperactive)









tortie girl









tabby girl making friends









introductions...









ginger boy









tabby boy









ginger boy









bizkit guarding kittys









hattie, not amused! watching from a vantage point









coffe table fun









stalking willow









wrestlemania









bed time


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Stalking Willow was too funny! Omg, they are so cute and round, who would get rid of them? Why!? More pictures please :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They are so sweet!  Are you going to keep them all?


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

im not! :lol: the zoo i live in is more than enough at the moment :lol: 
they all are homed to the policemen who brought them in, big softies he-he, they had a 3 car escort! they are fully equipt to go but we like them to stay together for as long as possible to grow into well rounded, socialised cats. so rather than rehome them at 5 weeks, i'll keep them till they are about 9-10 weeks so they can learn from each other, my cats, my dogs, me and not miss out on the essentials that cats learn from spending longer with their peers.
oh and dont worry, there will be plenty more pics to come :wink:


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

That's soo cute!! How can you keep track of them, they are so little!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The markings on your kittens are so beautiful. 
They are tooooo cute. They are going to be so well
socialized and well rounded when they go to their 
new homes. I love how your doggies care for them.

The Kittens Im fostering are now over 3 pounds. My 
black tuxy can still crawl out the bottom portion of the
kennel. That small horizontal space. I cant beleive it!!
Do yours escape thru there?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

They are really cute -- how fun! I'm confused though. I thought you said that the mackeral tabby was a boy and the classic (assuming you meant classic and not common) tabby was a girl. But the picture captions would suggest otherwise. So which is which? Classic = swirly, mackeral = stripey.

So it looks like they are all "and whites" except for the tortie -- that is soooo cute! I am such a sucker for those mitts.


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

yes your right they do all have mittens, i might have just got it the wrong way round! i always thought that the large marked/splodgy tabbies were mackeral and the very thin/even stripes were classic  
so this is my big lad logan, who i always thought was mackeral, so is he in fact classic?


















a few more kitties....

feeding frenzy, you should hear the boy growl! its HIS food :lol: 

















all snuggled up after a hard play


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas (Feb 15, 2005)

AWWW!!!!!!!! :love2


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

Holy mother of cuteness!!


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

i looooooove the pics of the kittens with the dogs!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yep you had it backwards. Logan is a classic, and so is that little swirly baby. I love classics, by the way.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

they are SO cute! *swoons* I'm inlove with the tabby boy...his markings are BEAUTIFUL. *dies*

I love how the dogs love them...it's so sweet


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

hattie doesn't look amused, you're right. :lol: 
how is logan with the kittens?


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

:lol: hattie is coming around, a lot less growling and ive caught her playing a couple of times!
logan loves kittens, he doesnt know who to play with first and runs around trying to play with them all at once, he makes little chirpy noises to them and they come running! i just have to mind him sometimes because he is so large and sometimes when he flops over he squashes a kitty 8O !
my other two cats willow and daisy mostly stay out of the way when they're running about. willow sometimes gives them a bath and daisy just looks on with distgust and throws me dirty looks 'i HOPE they are'nt staying mom!?' :lol: 

the kittens now have names, and in light of the season they are as follows:

Santa - ginger boy
Noel - tabby boy
Holly - tabby girl 
Elf - tortie girl


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

aww!
I need to take Logan home with me, what a doll!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

awwwww the pics of them with your dog are so sweet! Lovely little kittens...and cute dog too :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

When you put them on Petfinds or post them 
somewhere else you will have to say they are 
dog friendly & put this photo up with it.. I love this photo
with the kitten even sleeping on his legs!!!


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

w









santa (ginger) has a new home is scotland, im taking him up in a fortnight when i go to glasgow for my finals (eek!) he is going to a lovely lady who has other cats and a bull mastiff whom she also rescued from us after we fixed him after he was pulled out of a river.

all the kittys are doing well, but i did accidently step on santa  ive hurt his little leg  hes doing much better on it today from yesterday but hes got quite a limp. taking him to get checked out tomorrow.


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

what tiny little fluffballs!!!

i can hardly remember when our guys were that small...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Its hard not to step on them. I find mine dont know enough to get out of the way. You take that for granted cuz of your older kittys already know that.

Hope he is on the mend. Glad to hear they are starting to find homes.


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

the kittys all have homes now, the boys are staying as a pair and the girls are staying as a pair! which is really nice they get to stay together and they are all going to live in the scottish borders, very nice! because they are coming on in leaps and bounds they are maybe set to go next week, i'll miss them but not all the poop :lol: 

santa playing









sleeping buddies









(can you tell little ginge is the easiest to photograph!)


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

OMG!!! I want them all!!!! They are sooo cute and fluffy!!! I love the markings!!! The ginger one kind of looks like what I would imagine my Willis to have looked like as a kitten. I have gotten all of my kitties as adults so I haven't experienced a kitten yet. I want! I want!!!!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The picture of sleeping buddies is the extreme of sweetness. There isnt anything more pure than seeing that kitten cuddle up finding safety and comfort. That picture says it all to me!


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Hehe, wrestlemania...

They're soooo cute! And the fact that the dogs protect them, that's so adorable.


----------

